# Uh-Oh....XD-S Voluntary Recall



## Vodoun da Vinci

BREAKING: Springfield Issues Safety Recall for XDS-9 and XDS-45 Pistols

Here it is from the horses mouth: http://www.springfieldrecall.com/

Days after the M&P recall we have this...puts a damper on my enthusiasm that I hope is temporary.

VooDoo

*EDIT: See new info in post #13, below.*


----------



## DJ Niner

Stickied! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci

Roger that. Thanks for cleaning it up in the General Semi Auto Discussion area!

Cheers to all you guys who will be awaiting factory upgrades and please report in on delivery/repair times as well as all the details of how this goes - I'm a Springfield Armory XD-S owner wanna bee and whether or not or when I "pull the trigger" on ownership will depend heavily on how this all goes down.

Thanks in advance!!

VooDoo


----------



## nh1911

Just checked the serial number....tag I'm it  As per directions I need a box and shipping label thru Fed Ex. Hopefully get there Tues after the holiday weekend and send out. 

Up until this point the 45 has been my EDC. Shoots great and not one FTF,FTE. I will keep you all posted on how long the turn around time is ect......


----------



## nbk13nw

Mine as well. Shipping mine out this Tuesday.


----------



## DJ Niner

nh1911 said:


> Just checked the serial number....tag I'm it  As per directions I need a box and shipping label thru Fed Ex. Hopefully get there Tues after the holiday weekend and send out.
> 
> Up until this point the 45 has been my EDC. Shoots great and not one FTF,FTE. I will keep you all posted on how long the turn around time is ect......





nbk13nw said:


> Mine as well. Shipping mine out this Tuesday.


Ah, that sucks. Thanks in advance for any/all info you post.


----------



## muskyjohn

Darn, me too.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci

Bugger and bollocks....breath deep and let us know about turn around time and customer service. Seems like Springfield is handling the the returns and authorizations in an expeditious manner. I'm betting you guys have yer pistols back better than ever in less than 10 days. I'm hoping you guys all have yer pistols back in hand before you get lonesome.

VooDoo


----------



## nh1911

Ok two trips to FedEx and Xds 45 is sent out. Manager at last FedEx was awesome!!!! He said after a call to Springfield that are expecting approx. 800,000 guns to be returned for recall. FedEx will make a MINT shipping and returning these XDs. I applaud Springfield Armory for this recall and hope my turn around time is quick.

Stay tuned....


----------



## DJ Niner

nh1911 said:


> Ok two trips to FedEx and Xds 45 is sent out. Manager at last FedEx was awesome!!!! He said after a call to Springfield that are expecting approx. 800,000 guns to be returned for recall. FedEx will make a MINT shipping and returning these XDs. I applaud Springfield Armory for this recall and hope my turn around time is quick.
> 
> Stay tuned....


That number of pistols sounds....high.

If you review the serial numbers of the affected pistols (check the Springfield recall link, above), based on the start and stop numbers, it looks like it only covers 225,000 guns.

Maybe there are more pistols affected OUTSIDE of the USA?


----------



## nh1911

OK folks-
Going on 3 and a half weeks and no word from Springfield. Asked my local gun shops and they have no clue on return date.
Post as soon as I hear something.


----------



## DJ Niner

Thanks for the update!


----------



## DJ Niner

More/updated info at this Springfield FAQ link (updated 9/27):

(Click >>>) Springfield Armory ReCall Registration

Excerpt:

"We originally estimated a 30-day turn-around time, but it has unfortunately taken longer to develop and identify an upgrade solution. Please know that we are continuing to test potential upgrade solutions at this time and we have been doing so since we became aware of this issue. This testing is nearing completion and we will post any new updates as soon as we have identified a final upgrade solution. We will post our next update no later than Friday, October 4, and we will communicate immediately if a final solution is identified prior to that date. We wish that we could provide you with a specific return date at this time, but we are unfortunately unable to do so. Upgrades will be completed on a "first come / first served" basis."

For folks considering buying new/used pistols affected by this recall, they added photos of how you can identify pistols that have already been upgraded (pin in the grip safety).

.


----------



## nh1911

Thanks DJ

Just received my email from Springfield. Looks like it will be more than 30 days
Springfield Armory ReCall Registration


----------



## Ricky59

I had traded mine for a Glock 19 gen 3 several months ago ..glad I did ..


----------



## berettatoter

Looks like they need to spend just a tad bit more time on testing, before they put them out there. Springfield has a great reputation, but sometimes I think these manufacturers are in such a hurry to get a new one in the pipeline, that they run into this. I am sure they will get it all sorted out soon.


----------



## shift1

I sent my xds back on sept. 18 and just received it back yesterday. I was totally disappointed in the turn around time it took. All springfield offered its xds owners was a 7 rd clip for their patience in waiting......big deal!! I already had 2! I emailed them a few times while my gun was there but never got a reply? I put about 40 rds through it yesterday and I was not impressed with anything? The guns accuracy was way off or maybe it was me from not shooting it for the time it was gone? I have owned a gazillion different handguns in the past 20 years and this gun seemed like a good carry piece which it is and all rating's have been high on it. I'm just not pleased with springfield for the turn around time and feel they could have done more for us like installing night sites instead of another mag? This gun will never compare to my sig's,glocks or HK's. Its a decent gun for the $$ but not in their league ? Better guns out there for the money like the SW MP!! Sorry springfield! I also had issue's with a xd 40 a few years back.......another bad taste in my mouth!


----------



## AdamSmith

It seems like Springfield should have stuck to their knitting rather than come out with their own versions of the Glock designs.

I am surprised that shooters who want Glock designs don't just go ahead and by Glocks.

I don't see the benefit of a Springfield- or a Smith&Wesson- built Glock design.

The Austrians are already good at this.


----------



## AdamSmith

Ricky59 said:


> I had traded mine for a Glock 19 gen 3 several months ago ..glad I did ..


Yah, exactly ... the real McCoy.


----------



## DJ Niner

shift1 said:


> I sent my xds back on sept. 18 and just received it back yesterday. I was totally disappointed in the turn around time it took. All springfield offered its xds owners was a 7 rd clip for their patience in waiting......big deal!! I already had 2! I emailed them a few times while my gun was there but never got a reply? I put about 40 rds through it yesterday and I was not impressed with anything? The guns accuracy was way off or maybe it was me from not shooting it for the time it was gone? I have owned a gazillion different handguns in the past 20 years and this gun seemed like a good carry piece which it is and all rating's have been high on it. I'm just not pleased with springfield for the turn around time and feel they could have done more for us like installing night sites instead of another mag? This gun will never compare to my sig's,glocks or HK's. Its a decent gun for the $$ but not in their league ? Better guns out there for the money like the SW MP!! Sorry springfield! I also had issue's with a xd 40 a few years back.......another bad taste in my mouth!


I'm hearing from owners that when the pistols come back, they have significantly heavier trigger pull weights. Does yours feel like it has a heavier trigger pull now that it is "fixed"?


----------



## ejfalvo

I received my post recall XDs45 back about 1 month ago - and have since put about ~250 rounds of various ammo thru it - without any issues. Accurate, soft shooting, flawless. IMHO, the changeout did little to affect the trigger pull. It doesn't feel any tighter/longer/harder/etc. than before. It is still my EDC and I'm completely fine with the modification SA performed. As expected, everyone will have their own opinion - and some are looking for an opportunity to complain.


----------



## Heat1

ejfalvo; "As expected said:


> I believe your statement was very opinionated and very wrong! You have assumed that the XDs owners who are not happy with the way this Blunder is being corrected are just "looking for an opportunity to complain".
> Here are just a few of the Facts surrounding this screw up by SA;
> 
> 1) They have continued to sell these Defective pieces, knowing all along that they will have to be sent back to the factory once purchased by the new owner(s)! Most dealers will not even mention this "Voluntary Recall", as was in my case, before they sell them. This is ethically wrong (death or serious bodily injury could occur) and at the very least a very poor business practice on both the dealer and SA's part.
> 2) They began notifying and receiving the returns of these units long before they even had a remedy to repair them. They were suggesting that this was going to be a quick fix of a minor issue. Customer service was informing owners that 30 days was the turn around time estimate. The latest update from 12/28/13 states that the turn around time can be as long as FOUR MONTHS!!
> 3) After owning my brand new Bi-Tone .45 caliber XDs for 6 weeks, I received THE Letter informing me of this "Voluntary Recall". Now I hear THE man, Denny Reese of SA, calling this catastrophe "an UPGRADE". This double speak is the same word-twisting that our government uses when describing the health care reform DEBACLE. This is called shading the real truth by putting a spin on the description of the real and ugly truth. I picked up the phone and called SA customer service to find out what the real deal was since the letter was so vague in describing the problem. I did not find the representative any more helpful in the description of the issue. I then let her know that I felt that this was too much to ask of their customers and that SA should give us more & better options, such as buying the guns back or providing us with a new gun trade with another gun which had already been fixed. She let me know that I didn't really have a choice in the matter because the aforementioned remedies were not on the table. Basically, the customers of Springfield Armory were "stuck" with these defective guns and there was really no other option than to play this game by their rules. She was very helpful in one area though. She made it clear that this gun was unsafe to use and that no one should LOAD nor FIRE this gun until factory repairs were made! Before ending this phone conversation she let me know that she would do for something for me. She would send an extra capacity magazine back to me for free, once the work on my defective pistol was complete
> 
> So ejfalvo, you are correct. Springfield Armory did give me, and others, an opportunity to complain. Looking for that opportunity is not necessary. There are plenty of them to go around.
> Happy New Year.


----------



## shift1

My reply to why I don't own a glock is that I'm a lefty and even the Gen.4 gun's don't help the fit for me that's why I bought the xds Glocks are fine gun's I have owned many. SA did a crappy thing in a lot of people's mind's and dealers also of not enough info or truth up front about the recall and yes I agree they should have bought the gun's back or given us something more than another mag!! As for the trigger issue,I don't like mine thought is was better before the upgrade and I'm really thinking of buying a SW MP compact now because it fits my hand well,better than glock and I have shot them and my thought is its nicer than the xds!


----------



## shift1

*Trigger pull on upgraded XDS Pistols*

Yes DJ mine is heavier with a slight creek and then it breaks to discharge! Maybe it will get better in time? I liked it before the recall.This is like a said in my first post the second gun I have had to return to SA. My other XD40 had finish issue's which they fixed but the gun now doesn't really look that good! I will probably never buy another springfield again??


----------



## DJ Niner

Thanks for the info, I appreciate your response. Hopefully it will get better as it "wears-in", just like when an entire pistol is new and has to smooth itself out through use.

Heat1, it was my understanding that any pistols on dealers' shelves were supposed to be returned for the new parts prior to being sold at retail. If any dealers didn't do this, I'd say it's on the dealer, not Springfield. Anyone who had been considering buying one of these pistols, and closely following the subject after the first month or so, should have seen the photo on how to ID pistols that have already been fixed (roll pin in the grip safety), and if so, they could easily avoid buying unfixed pistols. I suppose some (many?) folks don't follow stuff like this and hadn't heard about it, but again, I don't think I would say that uninformed buyers were Springfield's problem, especially after they put out the info showing how to ID fixed guns (the only reason(s) to do this is to PREVENT folks from shooting and/or buying unmodified guns).

I agree that the recall might could have been handled better, but if Springfield's primary concern was getting the pistols out of people's hands so they wouldn't be used again until they were fixed, then the method they used might have been the best way to do that. It didn't get the guns back to the users very quickly, but it did minimize the chance of someone getting injured by an unrepaired pistol.


----------



## shift1

I'm not complaining about my xds 45acp I'm giving all the facts! I have sold mine and will never buy springfield again. My gun was awful when returned and yes some people liked theirs and are happy. I wish I was with them! There are many other guns out there to choose from and my choice will be to stay away from the bottom feeders like this one! Sorry springfield you suck!


----------

